# New guy, about posting pics, & getting twist with wire ,& patience



## Sid (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

New guy here.

Never new this place existed till today, sweet.

Couple of Q's..

I have always been a stick gatherer, but just the simple kind, as , two cuts n there's my stick.I found what I think is an awesome twisty,a bitter sweet vine on a hardwood sapling.

I cut it so the 3 or 4 twists will be on top...peeled the bark of right away.Been drying for a couple of months now, out in the sunny deck, even in the back window of the car, hasn't split at all, so far.

#1....

IIs there a tutorial on posting pics?...can you do it from your PC, or do you need photoBucket type hosting site?

I am reall y into natural twisters....but this is first I ever saw worth cutting.

I was going back through the pages n some one mentioned using wire wrapped around the sapling, with time n patiece producing a nice corkscrew stick...

I would be very interested in talking to anyone who has had luck with this...what trees grow fastest, how to get a tight wind so you get kinda instant bite on the shaft etc?

With a bit of help I hope to show you my Twister

Cheers to all

English Sid


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Sid and welcome to the forum. Glad you are here. We have a great group of stick maker here from around the glob. You can post pictures from the PC. On a new post you will see ( Attach Files) at the bottom left just below the dialog box When posting in a reply you will see (More reply options) in the lower right. That will bring up the larger dialog box and the attach file option


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum SId, my screen shows different to CV3 I use a Mac, bottom RH corner shows a grey button "More Reply Options"

this opens the area where you can browse your photo's and select them, add them to the post, and also preview the post to check you are OK.

happy posting.


----------



## Sid (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello Gloops,

just noticed your from Leeds,from the land of the Delicious Yorkshire pudding....pass the gravey!!!

I was born near yeovil, down the southwest , in Somerset.

I love your cap wearing farmer type old feller...i can imagine him having a nice pint of bitter n a ploughmans lunch, looks very good.

I used to wash down my pud' with a couple of jars of cider,lol

I left England when I was 18 or so, lived in Ireland for a few years playing the fiddl for a living, then met the future wife n moved to New Hampshire, USA...been here for 35 years or so

cheers

Sid


----------



## Sid (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone with hands on experience with using wire on a sapling to make twisters out there?

Im gonna give it a go....i'll be back with a report in a few years,lol should of thought of this a decade ago...like many other things,,duh!!!

Sid


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Sid said:


> Hello Gloops,
> 
> just noticed your from Leeds,from the land of the Delicious Yorkshire pudding....pass the gravey!!!
> 
> ...


True, nothing better than a sunday roast starting off with a lrge yorkshire drenched in rich onion gravy and plenty of black pepper but prefer a pint of Tetley's to a glass of scrumpy and then possibly a ploughman's for tea .

My daughter has good friends in Buffalo NY. and when she goes over one of her first chores is to prepare a good yorkshire roast whth grsvy fromm the roast and yorkshire mash and a continuous supply of yorkshire puds, she has to take the plain flour out with her not a common commodity in the US.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

You guys are making me very hungry!


----------



## Sid (Aug 2, 2016)

Do you get a Warning if you go off topic here?

But Gloops , you gotta have roast spuds with the pud n gravy ,& roast parsnips too...oh lord they are good

My mum taught me the spud roasting, gotta par boil till fuzzy on outside... then they have to DRY, befpre you put em in, otherwise they wont crisp up..

But I make my pud in indevidual kinda muffin trays, (8 holes per tray) seems to work great with the flour i use my fave veg... .Brussle sprouts... they say us brits cant cook...bollocks, LOL

I remember Billy Bremner n Allen Clarke playing for Leeds when i was a kid...boy they tanked , eh?

Yeovil Town FC seem to be doing ok.

OK, no more grub chat, sorry if I bored folks,n hope i dont get a warning...christ im starving lol

Sid


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Listen, as an American fan of Irish and British cooking I say keep going! I just spent a week with a breakfast fryup every morning. Eggs, sausages, taters,bread and everything fried in bacon grease! Only things I couldn't get were the black and white puddings. Oh well, almost perfect!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Batakali said:


> Listen, as an American fan of Irish and British cooking I say keep going! I just spent a week with a breakfast fryup every morning. Eggs, sausages, taters,bread and everything fried in bacon grease! Only things I couldn't get were the black and white puddings. Oh well, almost perfect!


Fried Black Pudding mmmmmmm.


----------

